# Dr. Oz - Vape vs Cigarettes



## Hooked (11/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/11/19)

Hooked said:


>



I can't access Youtube from my work laptop.
What is the spoiler version here, is he pro vaping?


----------



## Adephi (11/11/19)

CJB85 said:


> I can't access Youtube from my work laptop.
> What is the spoiler version here, is he pro vaping?



He tries very hard to be neutral. But he's as anti-vape as the soccer moms that watches his show.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

